# Baycox/Toltrazuril use for Coccidia



## PJisaMom (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been reading more and more local people in my area using Baycox (Toltrazuril) for their goats as a coccidia treatment.  Apparently, "Baycox" in and of itself is only readily available in Australia, but my locals are getting it here:

http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-200ml-p-29.html

PRICEY.  Totally... but there are *some* benefits... like the *one time dosing*... as in, you don't have to chase for five days a row (but can repeat every few weeks as a "preventative"... from what I've read, anyway)... and it apparently tastes pretty tolerable, as reported by the reaction of the animals. 

Like with everything, the dosing appears to a bit up for discussion.  The *latest* dosing information I have found is this, which seems to be slightly different (and of course, just from regular people with a penchant for crunching numbers -- NOT VETS!): 

"The dosage is 16cc per 45 lbs"  (This is from the 5% solution in the link above.)

or 

"I suggest a dosage of at least 2.7cc per 15lb"  (Not sure what solution strength this was based on... but was based on a dosing of 20mg/kg...)

At any rate... just wondering if anyone out there had been adventurous enough to use it or have any thoughts on it?

Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting. I have not heard of it. I wrote the infor down for possible future use.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 18, 2011)

Very Interesting!!  I'm printing out the website info for Dr. Glover.  He's our young vet who is so receptive to learning new information!!

Plus he has a super personality, not stuck on himself as some Dr.s become if you know what I mean.  

The only problem is, everyone else in McIntosh county has "discovered" him too.LOL  But he always seems to make time for everyone, no matter how late he has to stay in the office.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 18, 2011)

I've heard of it, but since (I thought) it couldn't be had in the US, I didn't do much about it but file it away in the back of my mind.


----------

